# Grub control 2017 - which products to use and when



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

I apply the Bayer 24 hour stuff when I am seeing grubs or grub damage and that usually kills them off..Then I use the Scotts Grubex as a preventative....


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Put down 30 lbs of this stuff, on around 10,000 square feet (probably less) of grass. 

https://www.gardentech.com/products/sevin/sevin-lawn-insect-granules

I can see small holes from skunks digging the grubs, and the normal places show stress from grub activity. The grub activity seems a little less than normal. Not sure if it is just lower level infestation or if it is from the stepped up attack on them.


----------

